# I have a complaint



## Lon (Aug 23, 2015)

I do not like ANY poster that posts comments that I did not make or mis quotes comments that I did make. This happens of course with any topic that involves politics.

LET ME SAY FOR THE RECORD that politically I am a INDEPENDENT & absolutely abhor the FAR LEFT & THE FAR RIGHT.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, you should correct them and/or ask them to show exactly where you said (whatever).  However, doing so gets exhausting and often fans the flame. But people are going to misinterpret things as they see fit, for whatever reason(s), and to fit their own little agendas.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 23, 2015)

and sometimes   if it walks like a duck... quacks like a duck..... well... you know


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 23, 2015)

This is the venue for "complaints"?  Do we have a complaint dept.?  Maybe we should have one and we could serve a drink to calm things down.  We could call it the "wine while you whine dept.".....


----------



## Lon (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't believe you know a walk from a Samba


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Aug 23, 2015)

Lon said:


> I do not like ANY poster that posts comments that I did not make or mis quotes comments that I did make. This happens of course with any topic that involves politics.
> 
> LET ME SAY FOR THE RECORD that politically I am a INDEPENDENT & absolutely abhor the FAR LEFT & THE FAR RIGHT.



Let me say for the record that Jim is an Independent and absolutely abhors the far right and the far left.  Woops!  I think I misquoted Jim.  Did he say the far right and the far left... or the far left and the far right?  Now I'm in trouble.  

Political discussion can show the worst in people.  I have a difficult time understanding why folks can't discuss issues with some semblance of respect for all those who are part of the conversation.  I do believe some of the lack of respect has been ingrained from listening to too many political pundits who will talk over callers and guests on their own programs.  After watching their favorite "political evangelists" bully their way through discussion, it becomes the norm.

I'm not sure it's just "far left" or "far right".  Used to be Republicans and Democrats... Baptists and Presbyterians.... White collar and blue collar... could be involved in a boisterous discussion about a specific issue and then shake hands as they went to have a cup of coffee together.  Today, kids don't learn the etiquette of discussion around the dinner table... no one sits together for a meal.  All are off somewhere on their digital devices.  People no longer visit face to face about an issue.  Instead, they chat on line or make fools of themselves on political discussion boards.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 23, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Let me say for the record that Jim is an Independent and absolutely abhors the far right and the far left.  Woops!  I think I misquoted Jim.  Did he say the far right and the far left... or the far left and the far right?  Now I'm in trouble.
> 
> Political discussion can show the worst in people.  I have a difficult time understanding why folks can't discuss issues with some semblance of respect for all those who are part of the conversation.  I do believe some of the lack of respect has been ingrained from listening to too many political pundits who will talk over callers and guests on their own programs.  After watching their favorite "political evangelists" bully their way through discussion, it becomes the norm.
> 
> I'm not sure it's just "far left" or "far right".  Used to be Republicans and Democrats... Baptists and Presbyterians.... White collar and blue collar... could be involved in a boisterous discussion about a specific issue and then shake hands as they went to have a cup of coffee together.  Today, kids don't learn the etiquette of discussion around the dinner table... no one sits together for a meal.  All are off somewhere on their digital devices.  People no longer visit face to face about an issue.  Instead, they chat on line or make fools of themselves on political discussion boards.



Lot of wisdom that. Thanks for posting it GOM.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 23, 2015)

This relates to something that has taken off over here.

In OZ we will be having a byelection next month to fill a lower house vacancy caused by the death of the sitting (government) member. The Abbott government has selected a candidate who is an ex SAS member with several tours of Afghanistan and Iraq.

He made his first campaign speech a few days ago and attacked the opposition by declaring that the previous Labor government didn't have the backs of the troops (or something to that effect). This has taken off on social media as he said that Julia Gillard never visited the troops while they were in Afghanistan. This is demonstrably false  because she certainly did and as far as I can ascertain he never said it BUT it's all over twitter and facebook and people against the government are convinced that this is what he did say.

I'm not a supporter of this government and I have my doubts about this candidate, nevertheless I have been speaking against these misrepresentations. Putting words into other people's mouths is dishonest and should not be used to argue a case.

So, Lon, without knowing exactly what you are referring to, I'm on your side.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 23, 2015)

Sometimes it's better to know what one is referring to before deciding to join the cause.  Just sayin........


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 23, 2015)

Perhaps you are right but I was talking about a principle and that still stands as far as I am concerned.

For speaking up for truth in the example I gave, I am now being branded a supporter of Tony Abbott, which couldn't be further from the truth. I loathe the man and all that he stands for.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok...Hope you're doing better on the hip now.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> and sometimes   if it walks like a duck... quacks like a duck..... well... you know



shoot it


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 23, 2015)

rt3, are you off your meds again? :rofl:

You remind me of Yosemite Sam.
Ever considered him for your avatar?


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ok...Hope you're doing better on the hip now.



Thanks Jim.

After my op and two weeks in a lovely rehab hospital, I am going home today.
My recovery has been very smooth and I am very grateful for our excellent health system. [end skite mode)


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 23, 2015)

Cool!  It'll be good to get home I bet.  Hang in there DW.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 23, 2015)

Oct. 1st. International flyways open. First 10 ducks dedicated to QS. (Slow roast Mallard is pretty good, braized with wine)


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 23, 2015)

rt3 said:


> shoot it


   :laugh:


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 23, 2015)

ducks must be pretty stupid...  THese guys have made millions out of fooling them... hahahahah


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 23, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Thanks Jim.
> 
> After my op and two weeks in a lovely rehab hospital, I am going home today.
> My recovery has been very smooth and I am very grateful for our excellent health system. [end skite mode)



:banana: Great DW. That's wonderful.


----------



## Shirley (Aug 23, 2015)

I think so, too. Good job!


----------



## rt3 (Aug 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> ducks must be pretty stupid...  THese guys have made millions out of fooling them... hahahahah




just a new version of Beverly Hillbillys, it's the people that watch them and it isn't the hunters.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 23, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> After my op and two weeks in a lovely rehab hospital, I am going home today.
> My recovery has been very smooth and I am very grateful for our excellent health system. [end skite mode)



DW, Best wishes for your recovery and getting back to your normal living.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Let me say for the record that Jim is an Independent and absolutely abhors the far right and the far left.  Woops!  I think I misquoted Jim.  Did he say the far right and the far left... or the far left and the far right?  Now I'm in trouble.
> 
> Political discussion can show the worst in people.  I have a difficult time understanding why folks can't discuss issues with some semblance of respect for all those who are part of the conversation.  I do believe some of the lack of respect has been ingrained from listening to too many political pundits who will talk over callers and guests on their own programs.  After watching their favorite "political evangelists" bully their way through discussion, it becomes the norm.
> 
> I'm not sure it's just "far left" or "far right".  Used to be Republicans and Democrats... Baptists and Presbyterians.... White collar and blue collar... could be involved in a boisterous discussion about a specific issue and then shake hands as they went to have a cup of coffee together.  Today, kids don't learn the etiquette of discussion around the dinner table... no one sits together for a meal.  All are off somewhere on their digital devices.  People no longer visit face to face about an issue.  Instead, they chat on line or make fools of themselves on political discussion boards.




Agree Mr. Grumpy OM. People trying to discuss political things online become so insulting I can hardly believe what I read! I feel however, they would never speak the same way face to face at say, a bbq or another gathering of some kind


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Agree Mr. Grumpy OM. People trying to discuss political things online become so insulting I can hardly believe what I read! I feel however, they would never speak the same way face to face at say, a bbq or another gathering of some kind



Agree wholeheartedly with you RR


----------



## Lara (Aug 24, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> ...People trying to discuss political things online become so insulting I can hardly believe what I read! I feel however, they would never speak the same way face to face at say, a bbq or another gathering of some kind


While dodging fire in my first political thread here (I see Admin has removed most of those inappropriate posts), I learned a lot…not about the political topic so much, chuckle, but about how to get along with difficult people, and I also learned a lot about myself….

…that exercising self control, though challenging, builds character. I learned that I spend too much time expressing myself, because I try to think before I speak and take care in how I'm coming across…not always successfully...but that causes me to be too slow for the pace of a hot topic and I become overwhelmed. I learned to compensate for that by taking a backseat, a rest, and not feeling like I had to address every comment. I learned to choose to address choice posts and let the others slide. 

I learned that I can make mistakes and offend someone for not seeing her posts that were on-topic and I learned to say I'm sorry to her and share kindness. I learned to let go of insults and not let it bother me. I learned who my friends are…who is not afraid to step in and offer support on the field (that takes guts sometimes) and off the field (off=messages/reputation marks) and I learned to wait for calmer days to restore misunderstandings…only if worthwhile…because I learned I don't have to everybody's friend.

And finally, I learned that my thread is not my thread. I'm merely the one who created it…but, unlike real life, creation is not my baby so I can't mother it. People don't want to be told to stay on topic. They think it's telling them what to post. I learned to let go of disappointment, be patient, and look for the gems.

Will I ever boldly enter the arena of persecution again? Sure, it makes life interesting and you grow. But I hear you, Lon. I saw that happen to you and I stepped in and attempted to correct them on your behalf (in my post#139 over in the trump thread). 

Peace Love Dove:rose:


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 24, 2015)

Lara, you have the secret of the getting of wisdom. :clap:


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2015)

Lara said:


> While dodging fire in my first political thread here, I learned a lot…not about the political topic so much, chuckle, but about how to get along with difficult people, and I also learned a lot about myself….
> 
> …that exercising self control, though challenging, builds character. I learned that I spend too much time expressing myself, because I try to think before I speak and take care in how I'm coming across…not always successfully...but that causes me to be too slow for the pace of a hot topic and I become overwhelmed. I learned to compensate for that by taking a backseat, a rest, and not feeling like I had to address every comment. I learned to choose to address choice posts and let the others slide.
> 
> ...



Oh yes...and some of us were fortunate enough to learn much of that many years ago after suffering the same fate ..and many more regardless of how long they've been posting on discussion forums never will unfortunately ...good post Lara!!


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 24, 2015)

I have a thick skin but I do try to be respectful in my posts. 
A couple of times I have let myself down and I then chastised myself with time out - two weeks of not posting at all to teach myself a lesson.
It worked because I hated it.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Two weeks was hardly enough as I have detected strains of bad behavior on your part on a fairly regular basis, but you will be missed should you self-exile again...nthego:


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Lara said:


> While dodging fire in my first political thread here, I learned a lot…not about the political topic so much, chuckle, but about how to get along with difficult people, and I also learned a lot about myself….
> 
> …that exercising self control, though challenging, builds character. I learned that I spend too much time expressing myself, because I try to think before I speak and take care in how I'm coming across…not always successfully...but that causes me to be too slow for the pace of a hot topic and I become overwhelmed. I learned to compensate for that by taking a backseat, a rest, and not feeling like I had to address every comment. I learned to choose to address choice posts and let the others slide.
> 
> ...



Its not that hard, Lara. You only need _*"Is!" *_and *"Is not!",  *but you have to use them emphatically.:hit:


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Two weeks was hardly enough as I have detected strains of bad behavior on your part on a fairly regular basis, but you will be missed should you self-exile again...nthego:




LOL....Ralphy...

..but I agree DW, sometimes it can be very hard to sit on one's hands particularly when it's a personal attack...although I read the Political discussions I try to refrain from posting on them, because sometimes things are said that are so appalling, I'd have to do the same as you and go and have a time out if I replied!!


----------



## Bee (Aug 24, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Agree Mr. Grumpy OM. People trying to discuss political things online become so insulting I can hardly believe what I read! I feel however, _*they would never speak the same way face to face at say, a bbq or another gathering of some kind*_



I wouldn't be too sure about that, I have seen grown men come to blows in a public house over politics.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes, and also over sporting events...


----------



## Lara (Aug 24, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Agree Mr. Grumpy OM. People trying to discuss political things online become so insulting I can hardly believe what I read! I feel however, they would never speak the same way face to face at say,* a bbq *or another gathering of some kind


hahaha at "BBQ". In my political thread I felt like we were at a BBQ and Trump, his wife, me, and Lon were the wieners being roasted :laugh:


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 24, 2015)

Trump was being roasted...  NOT you or Lon..   Too bad you take things so personally.  Perhaps a political debate is not for you.


----------



## Lara (Aug 24, 2015)

You wish. I see Admin has removed most of the inappropriate posts in the Trump thread. 
Perhaps you missed my post #25 in here QuickSilver...



Lara said:


> While dodging fire in my first political thread here (I see admin has removed most of those posts), I learned a lot…not about the political topic so much, chuckle, but about how to get along with difficult people, and I also learned a lot about myself….
> 
> …that exercising self control, though challenging, builds character. I learned that I spend too much time expressing myself, because I try to think before I speak and take care in how I'm coming across…not always successfully...but that causes me to be too slow for the pace of a hot topic and I become overwhelmed. I learned to compensate for that by taking a backseat, a rest, and not feeling like I had to address every comment. I learned to choose to address choice posts and let the others slide.
> 
> ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 24, 2015)

Lara said:


> You wish. I see Admin has removed most of the inappropriate posts in the Trump thread.
> Perhaps you missed my post #25 in here QuickSilver...



None of mine were removed... except the one where I commented on a personal attack against ME..  But I don't complain about it..


----------



## Lara (Aug 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> ...the one where I commented on a personal attack against ME..  But I don't complain about it..


I think you just did


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 24, 2015)

Lara said:


> I think you just did



NO.. lara...  you said some posts were removed... and I said that none of mine were.. except that one...  so apparently I have not attacked anyone..  That was my point.

If you feel you are being personally attacked about anything.. I'm just telling you that you have not been... Perception does not always equal reality.. right?


----------



## Lara (Aug 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> ...Too bad you take things so personally.  Perhaps a political debate is not for you.





			
				QuickSilver said:
			
		

> ...I commented on a personal attack against ME.. But I don't complain about it.



There are other threads where you have done this lately. 
Would you please stop following me from thread to thread harassing me with this stuff? Please put me on ignore so you won't be tempted. Thank you.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh PULeeeeeze


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 24, 2015)

Lara said:


> You wish. ...



umm hmm :laugh:


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 24, 2015)

re:
 LET ME SAY FOR THE RECORD that politically I am a INDEPENDENT & absolutely abhor the FAR LEFT & THE FAR RIGHT. 

*Make that 2 of us.*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 24, 2015)

And I want to say - for the record - that I could not possibly care less what Canadians think of American politics or American anything. I confess to not ever having lost one minute of sleep worrying about it. But it's nice that some Canadians are soooooo interested in us!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 24, 2015)

QS, you and I were roasted also. It goes with the territory. I must admit, the idea of you following someone gives me the giggles. Calling them out, that I could see!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 24, 2015)

AC, not everyone espouses an isolationist philosophy. You are treading very close to denigrating people of another country. Not advisable I think.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 24, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> And I want to say - for the record - that I could not possibly care less what Canadians think of American politics or American anything. I confess to not ever having lost one minute of sleep worrying about it. But it's nice that some Canadians are soooooo interested in us!



AC, why are you being so inhospitable to our Northern neighbors?  They are welcomed here by most of us and they have every right to be interested in our politics, after all as close as they are between our lower states and Alaska they could easily become involved. How 'bout laying off, OK?


----------



## Debby (Aug 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> This is the venue for "complaints"?  Do we have a complaint dept.?  Maybe we should have one and we could serve a drink to calm things down.  We could call it the "wine while you whine dept.".....




The 'Wine While You Whine Dept.'   Love it Jim!


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 24, 2015)

Debby said:


> The 'Wine While You Whine Dept.'   Love it Jim!



:bigwink:


----------



## Debby (Aug 24, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> And I want to say - for the record - that I could not possibly care less what Canadians think of American politics or American anything. I confess to not ever having lost one minute of sleep worrying about it. But it's nice that some Canadians are soooooo interested in us!




Well ac, we are soooo interested because your country has such a huuuuuuuge impact on our little country and the rest of the world.  Remember, you aren't living in a vacuum all by your lonesome.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2015)

Well, I'd like to say "for the record" that I invite the views, opinions and information from our Canadian friends and valued members here, about American politics and other things.  There are a couple of Canadian folks here who are well informed about not only our government and its issues, but those world wide.  Some have a more realistic insight as to what's happening here in the United States, than some of us do. 

 Canada is an absolutely beautiful country, with very nice people.  I don't ever intend to leave the US, as I was born and raised here and I love it....but if I did, I could easily settle in as a resident of Canada and enjoy the beauty of my surroundings in my golden years.  I've enjoyed a couple of vacations there over the years and they were awesome!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2015)

Debby said:


> Well ac, we are soooo interested because your country has such a huuuuuuuge impact on our little country and the rest of the world.  Remember, you aren't living in a vacuum all by your lonesome.



I'm glad you're interested Debby, I've learned so much from you, and highly respect your opinions.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 24, 2015)

Where is the customer service dept? I think there may be some comments that need to be returned. Hanahaha


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you so much for your kind and supportive words SB. There are only a few Canadians on the site, I am glad that our views can be viewed as something other than intrusive. If the circumstances warranted, Canada would love to have you as a resident.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm completely flabbergasted that someone would actually come right out and say they are not interested in what Canadians think or have to say on this forum that is not restricted to only Americans.  Everyone else here freely offers their opinions, positive and negative, left right and center.   I believe that the person who would say such a thing is demonstrating an impaired mindset, perhaps through no fault of their own or owing to some nervous or medical condition.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 24, 2015)

Canada is a wonderful place.  I had a great time there in my sweep from Vancouver BC to Lake Louise and beyond.  I had a wonderful, first class dinner in Kamloops at a restaurant overlooking that beautiful lake, I spend several nights in lodges and was treated like a king.  If I had to leave the states, I would look to Canada.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 24, 2015)

I hear you Cookie. I am doing my best to embrace compassion, as of course I should, but I am struggling.


----------



## Debby (Aug 24, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Well, I'd like to say "for the record" that I invite the views, opinions and information from our Canadian friends and valued members here, about American politics and other things.  There are a couple of Canadian folks here who are well informed about not only our government and its issues, but those world wide.  Some have a more realistic insight as to what's happening here in the United States, than some of us do.
> 
> Canada is an absolutely beautiful country, with very nice people.  I don't ever intend to leave the US, as I was born and raised here and I love it....but if I did, I could easily settle in as a resident of Canada and enjoy the beauty of my surroundings in my golden years.  I've enjoyed a couple of vacations there over the years and they were awesome!




And we would love to have you SeaBreeze and you too Jim!  The more the merrier you know !   But Jim, you're so comfy in your warm and sunny Arizona, that I think you'd hate our winters.  And the only area where they aren't so atrocious is on fire right now!!!!!  And SeaBreeze, I'm not even sure where you are in the States so I have no idea if you'd adjust easily either, but hey, you can always visit and we'll put a pot on, eh!


And thanks for the props (whatever that means, I've heard it before and it sounds good right???)


Hey just as an aside, I was in the supermarket a few months ago and there was a bottleneck at the bulk baked goods section and suddenly a man said, "well you can sure tell you're in Canada, listen to all the excuse me's and I'm sorries".  And I listened and sure enough .......  I thought it was quite funny that we'd all demonstrated the stereotype unconsciously !


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 24, 2015)

Eh, Debby, good stereotypes, I think? Where's my Kokanee and poutine? Got any Maple Sugar candy, and Nanaimo Bars???
BTW, I live in the place designated as the warmest place in Canada. It is not on fire, but a bit smoky off and on from those fires in Okanogon County USA.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 24, 2015)

Debby I live in the 8000' mountains of Idaho and spent 10 years in South Dakota.  I once had snow  literally to my roof on one side of my house.I know winter, that is why I am where I am.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2015)

Debby said:


> And SeaBreeze, I'm not even sure where you are in the States so I have no idea if you'd adjust easily either, but hey, you can always visit and we'll put a pot on, eh!



Thanks for the invite Debby, would be nice to have a cup with you for sure!  I'm in Colorado, if you look at my photos in my albums, you'll see plenty of snow there, mostly from camping pictures, and some of them are in May/June.  I love the four seasons, and wouldn't trade them for anything.  Don't know about the stereotype, but I'm the 'excuse, please, thank you and sorry' type of person too.


----------



## Debby (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh yeah, if you are in Colorado then I think you could manage very nicely!  Goodness, if you were comfortable with snow in May/June, then the August snow in Calgary probably wouldn't be too tough either.


----------



## Debby (Aug 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Debby I live in the 8000' mountains of Idaho and spent 10 years in South Dakota.  I once had snow  literally to my roof on one side of my house.I know winter, that is why I am where I am.




Then it would be a deja vu experience for you Jim, so you're welcome to come too, anytime you want to head north, we'd love to have ya!

I was sitting in Don's office the other day and as I glanced out the window and was gazing in a sort of abstract way at the purple coneflowers by the gate and seeing the sunshine play off the tops to the gold spirea and noticing the breeze gently rustling the purple and white foxgloves and I suddenly remembered looking out the same window and seeing a total wall of white just a few months back!  One of those weird kind of moments when you just really become aware.  And then I remembered climbing up the snow drift that started in the driveway, so I could get to the back of the house and clear the snow drift off the top of the satellite arial at the top of the wall....and had to lay down on my belly and reach DOWN to it because the drift was as tall as the house at its peak.

I was just in the yard and I noticed a huge number of cones on the firs behind the house and the Farmers Almanac says that is a sign of a hard winter!!  Yikes, are we going to get blasted again?


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 24, 2015)

Debby, those days were a experience I am glad I had but I am even happier I won't have them again.  I was born in sun country and it's where I'll die....


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 24, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> And I want to say - for the record - that I could not possibly care less what Canadians think of American politics or American anything. I confess to not ever having lost one minute of sleep worrying about it. But it's nice that some Canadians are soooooo interested in us!



What about Australians? or English people? Are they allowed to comment?


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 24, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> What about Australians? or English people? Are they allowed to comment?



Don't worry about that.  You and all the others are more than welcome.  You are all just one of us.


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks Jim.....I just wanted to make sure I was following the ruleslayful:


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 24, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> Thanks Jim.....I just wanted to make sure I was following the ruleslayful:



You are.  Not to worry.  Have a good day Amigo.


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You are.  Not to worry.  Have a good day Amigo.



No worries mate.


----------

